# Central RAC



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Who made this meeting? How did it go? How have the southern one gone?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> Who made this meeting?


Everyone who was there 'made' it. 



> How did it go?


Very long, 4 freakin hours.



> How have the southern one gone?


Probably about the same. :mrgreen:

PRO


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

how did it go? i will tell you how it went. it went right around 4 hours long. there is nothing like watching those responsible to be the vioce of the publics opinion asleep at thier post. while the public is introducing thier managment views to be considered.

the only good thing about the night was the talk i had with pro about some upcoming events.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> the only good thing about the night was the talk i had with pro about some upcoming events.


 *()* *()* *()* <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ -()/- -()/- -()/-

PRO


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I found the whole thing very disappointing....The RAC members, aside from 2 individuals, pretty much just showed up to go through the motions...seemed like they already had their minds made up about how they wanted things and either slept through the meeting or just looked at everyone who gave a comment as a waste of their time....I can't understand how someone can give a **** about coming to these and trying to make a difference with the resources we have....I got soo pissed at one point, I could've throddled one member easily. :twisted: Thanks to the UBA members that showed up and tried to get something going to increase the opportunities for hunters...tooo bad the RAC members don't care.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like it did not go very well. Would it have been better with I400 to spice things up???


----------

